# Zeitstrahl erstellen , geht das ?



## IamR OoK IE (19. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

Ich muss im Rahmen eines Geschichte Vortrags einen Zeitstrahl der 70er JAhre erstellen mit den wichtigsten Ereignissen dieser Zeit.

geht das in Photoshop ? wenn ja wie ? 

MfG
ROoKIE


----------



## Alexander Groß (19. Februar 2006)

Klar geht das. Linie erstellen unter diese die Jahrezahlen(eventuell Monate) per Textwerkzeug schreiben. Bilder der Ereignisse suchen (Bildrechte überprüfen) etc.

Fang doch einfach mal an und frag nach wenn du Probleme hast.

Alex


----------



## metty (19. Februar 2006)

alexandergross hat das schon richtig erläutert.
Vielleicht würde ich dafür aber ein Layoutprogramm verwenden wie z.B. Indesign. Geht eindeutig einfacher!
Aber wie gesagt, fang erstmal an und wenn du Probleme hast, helfen wir dir weiter! 

Gruß, Matthias


----------

